# wiring of pergola



## jmhultin (May 29, 2011)

I am building a new pergola, and want to wire it for lighting with the least visual impact - my wife doesn't feel that bare conduit is particularly attractive. The pergola generally consists of a series of parallel 2x10 joists atop 4 posts - all open to the heavens above. I can get the wiring up the inside of one of the posts, but from there, will have to run it along the joists. Do I need metal or plastic conduit or can I staple or clamp UF cable to the side of a joist? (I might camouflage it ith a narrow strip of wood). The flexibility of cable vs conduit is also appealing.

Thanks


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

UF cable does not have to be run in conduit! However take care that the sun does not degrade it. It must be listed for in the sun, but even then I've seen some pretty rotten stuff because of the sun. I recommend covering or painting it.


Now if this was my project I would put it in conduit. I think it looks neater and painted to match the wood it would blend in. Remember all splices must be made in WP boxes w/ WP lights.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I would recommend to use conduit - if you can run it on top of the pergola much as possible the visual impact will be reduced.


----------



## jmhultin (May 29, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate you thoughts, but let me press the question a bit further - does cable, not in conduit, have to be a certain distance above the ground? For example, I believe a suspended overhead cable needs to be a certain minimum height, but how about a cable attached to a support member?

(and you're right, I'll probably run it in the conduit anyway).

Thanks


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I have taken a piece of wood the same material as the pergola and cut a dado that will cover the UF cable.Secure with trim head screws outside the area of the dado.


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

rjniles said:


> I have taken a piece of wood the same material as the pergola and cut a dado that will cover the UF cable.Secure with trim head screws outside the area of the dado.


that could be considered a violation. as you need a 1 1/4" of material or nail plates to protect wiring


----------



## jmhultin (May 29, 2011)

thanks for your ideas - I'll probably go with the conduit.


----------

